# settlement visa for uk



## JANET786 (Aug 12, 2013)

Hi, 

i am a British citizen living in HK ( but never been to UK) and want to apply settlement visa for my husband. can anybody please help me how we should apply and how much money we need to show in bank accounts. and do we need to show any accomodation before we move there?.

Thanks


----------

